# The New Passat



## panzerlehr4 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, there are so many posts in the past about speculation of what the new passat will look like. I have no idea why ppl keep putting links to concept drawings for a NMS. Heads up all, if you wanna know what a future model will look like before it comes out in the US, check here www.volkswagen.de There may be some minor diff but for the most part the same car. So quit guessing from now on please.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

panzerlehr4 said:


> Ok, there are so many posts in the past about speculation of what the new passat will look like. I have no idea why ppl keep putting links to concept drawings for a NMS. Heads up all, if you wanna know what a future model will look like before it comes out in the US, check here www.volkswagen.de There may be some minor diff but for the most part the same car. So quit guessing from now on please.


 We are not getting that car. We are actuallly getting something totally different and more (or less, as some as viewed the new Jetta) than just a B6 Passat refresh


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

panzerlehr4 said:


> ....the new passat .....NMS....


 I doubt the USA will be getting a new Passat in the future. All we will likely get is the NMS made in TN.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

I hope the other 7 posts were better.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

that doesnt look TO bad


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

If thats the passat then what's this? 

Because i got a couple sites saying this was the new passat.


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

Mk3vr97 said:


> If thats the passat then what's this?
> 
> Because i got a couple sites saying this was the new passat.


 the facelifted CC


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mk3vr97 said:


> If thats the passat then what's this? Because i got a couple sites saying this was the new passat......


 That is the facelifted Passat for European market but it is not likely to come to NA.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mk3vr97 said:


> If thats the passat then what's this?
> 
> Because i got a couple sites saying this was the new passat.





GTINC said:


> That is the facelifted Passat for European market but it is not likely to come to NA.


 That isn't the facelifted Passat anyway 

this is what the facelifted Passat looks like.


----------

